# DNA 200 Mod



## Vaping Vaas (20/5/16)

Hey Guys,

I want to know who can help me with a DNA 200 mod, I am looking for Wismec DNA 200 mod, but everybody is sold out??
Have the RX200 Mod, but looking for something better, had a run with an Eleaf 100w tc, not a big fan, I had 250w now I only have 120w, with 2 batteries, not a bad mod though. Like the fire button the most.


----------



## Mari (21/5/16)

Vaping Vaas said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to know who can help me with a DNA 200 mod, I am looking for Wismec DNA 200 mod, but everybody is sold out??
> Have the RX200 Mod, but looking for something better, had a run with an Eleaf 100w tc, not a big fan, I had 250w now I only have 120w, with 2 batteries, not a bad mod though. Like the fire button the most.



Good day,

Please see our online shop we have the DNA200 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/hcigar-vt200w/


----------



## Fydo (21/5/16)

@element0709. Has one for sale have a look through the classified section or just search it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Any1 have a wismec dna 200


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Mari said:


> Good day,
> 
> Please see our online shop we have the DNA200
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/hcigar-vt200w/



@Mari 
Do you only have the Lipo battery mod.
Any 3x 18650 dna mods


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

@Mark121m I have an SMY SDNA200 I want R2000 for. Black in colour and less than 2 months old.


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

brotiform said:


> @Mark121m I have an SMY SDNA200 I want R2000 for. Black in colour and less than 2 months old.


@brotiform 
Does it look like this


----------



## MoeB786 (20/7/16)

@brotiform whatsapped you


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> @brotiform
> Does it look like this



Hey bud 

yup , as per here :

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/variable-wattage-mods/products/smy-sdna200-mod


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Not a big fan of Lipo DAN Mods
Looking for a 3x 18650 mod

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (20/7/16)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-triade-dna200-mod/ ?


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Triade is awesome.
Just Daaaam gotta save for that mod
So pretty

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

